# What Color is Your Aura?



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

I took the test and mine was pink (rare, love, sincerity, affection, generosity, balance between spiritual and material, positive energy).  http://higherperspectives.com/aura-color/


----------



## John C (May 1, 2015)

I took the test and mine turned out to be blue.  Hope that doesn't mean anything bad.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2015)

I change mine to match my hair.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2015)

I got pink too. :sentimental:


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

I don't have an aura, because, I couldn't find the button to start the test.  LOL!


----------



## Misty (May 1, 2015)

My Aura was pink too


----------



## Cookie (May 1, 2015)

Pink


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I don't have an aura, because, I couldn't find the button to start the test.  LOL!



Let's play.


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

Yellow . . . hey, wait . . . who you callin' yella?!


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Let's play.
> 
> View attachment 17622



That button doesn't show up when I go to the site and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

I can't find it either, April.


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I can't find it either, April.



Good to know, it's not just my pc, I also have to close out my browser eat time I visit the site or when I come back here, the pages are blank except for showing mostly just people's names.  That happens with a few links I've clicked on in the past when I return to this site.  My browser just seems to not agree with some sites I guess.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Green
You are a compassionate person, full of healing and peacekeeping  capabilities. Very close to nature, a green aura is a healthy one, full  of growth and balance. You have a love for living things and seek to  change the world for the better.


----------



## Ina (May 1, 2015)

I am green. The test says I'm full of growth and balance,and that I am close to nature.  I don't know about the first part, but I do love my garden and animals.  :wave:


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Located an aura reading I had taken some years ago, turquoise, with violet streaks. Therapist colours.


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2015)

Mine is yellow also, Glinda....You are optimistic and intelligent, with a friendly, creative presence. A  yellow aura signifies that you are full of life and energy, an  inspiring and playful person. You may be on the brink of a new  awakening, close to finding new meaning in your current life.


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2015)

Mine said the following:

*Love, sincerity, affection and generosity are perfect words to describe you. Your pink aura indicates that you've achieved a perfect balance between your spiritual and material existence. You love to be surrounded by friends and family. You love to love and to be loved, while you hate conflicts and arguments. 
**You take care of your body and spread a positive and healing energy to those around you. The pink aura is very rare, so is the person who has it.  (Anybody need a hug?  Promise to be very sincere too! and we won't fall down because I'm balanced and I'll hold you up!*


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

I would love a hug, Debby, this poetic, empathetic, sensitive healer/ therapist will fix you right up if you lose your Balance.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

This is a load of rubbish.  Mine came out green which is just about as far away from the real me as possible - except for being close to nature.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Green
> You are a compassionate person, full of healing and peacekeeping  capabilities. Very close to nature, a green aura is a healthy one, full  of growth and balance. You have a love for living things and seek to  change the world for the better.



It said the same about me (Green)...but it's nonsense because that doesn't describe  me at all..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Yellow . . . hey, wait . . . who you callin' yella?!




So was mine!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Mine is yellow also, Glinda....You are optimistic and intelligent, with a friendly, creative presence. A  yellow aura signifies that you are full of life and energy, an  inspiring and playful person.* You may be on the brink of a new  awakening, close to finding new meaning in your current life*.



I'm hoping this is true  for me..


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2015)

Mine said Blue and that is my favourite colour.

You are kind and loyal, with a calm, collected personality. While you  may have a fear of what is next, or where you are going in life. Just  trust yourself. Although you cannot base all of your decisions on it,  your intuition is very strong. A blue aura signifies that you are very  sensitive to the world around you, and also that have a certain  willingness to help others.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

I'm pink.


----------



## Lon (May 2, 2015)

I'm Pink


----------



## Davey Jones (May 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> That button doesn't show up when I go to the site and I'm not sure why.


  relax...you're not the only one,I wish somebody would push my buttons.


----------

